# Making an adjustable warm up regulator aka control pressure regulator



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a scanned copy of the 1985 Porsche Panorama article that outlines the process for making CPR/WUR's adjustable? 

I've found instructions in narrative form, but I'd like to have some diagrams as reference. 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Is this the picture/drawing you were looking for?










This would be better suited for a daily driven car. I have seen other ways people did it for true race cars.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I'll be working on this project when the weekend hits. 

I appreciate the help. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

salz2135 said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I'll be working on this project when the weekend hits.
> 
> I appreciate the help. :thumbup:


Please post your updates. :thumbup:


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll post up when I finish everything. Wasn't able to start modifying, but I did make a run to the hardware store to source everything needed to get this done.


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

Doesn't that modification only affect cold pressure?

I've read about" knocking the plug" and making it" adjustable" for a long time but have never seen pictures or real instructions. I assumed there were adjusting the big plug in or out to change the coil spring pressure against the diaphragm which would change warm pressure.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

To prepare for the adjustable CPR I wanted to make sure my system pressure was within spec. I ordered a pressure relief valve kit mostly because it included the necessary o rings. Before installing the new regulator, my system pressure was at 72 psi. I added a thin shim and ended up at about 76 psi (towards the max end of the spec). 

Next I verified that the frequency valve duty cycle was varying between 45 and 55%.


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

For future reference, i'll add links to this...


http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-911-technical-forum/272502-modified-my-wur.html

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...4-made-adjustable-wur-step-step-got-pics.html

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...4-made-adjustable-wur-step-step-got-pics.html

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1175959


----------



## lowrider12 (Apr 2, 2010)

nairmac said:


> For future reference, i'll add links to this...


note that, on the second page of one of those links, someone posted this; how to set up your CPR *without* adding the adjustability:

SOP for adjusting a non-modified WUR is:
1. disassemble the WUR
2. punch both the WPDP and CPP upwards in the housing and reassemble
3. apply 12V to the heating coil circuit for several minutes so tha the bi-metal strip has moved upwards and is def. not affecting the warm control pressure
4. adjust the warm pressure by using a drift to slowly knock the WPDP downwards until the warm pressure is within the specified tolerance
5. wait (several hours) for the bi-metal to cool down and bend back downwards
6. [adjust the cold pressure by knocking the CPP down in the housing until the cold control pressure is within the specified tolerance
7. apply 12V to the heating coil circuit an re-check warm pressure.


----------

